# Commuter bike with drop bars?



## tracerprix (Mar 19, 2011)

I had a Specialized Globe Centrum i thought I would commute on, but the more I ride it the more uncomfortable it is. I prefer drop bars, as i can ride my road bike for many miles. Recommend me a type of bike to look into. Id prefer used to save some money, but I work part time at a bike shop (started 2 weeks ago because I hang out there all the time so they put me to work!!) and haven't seen much in on trade ins. I asked my friend there he recommended a cyclocross bike. I'm not sure if that is right or if I should find a road bike. I would prefer rear rack mounts. 

I have a Felt F1. Came from a Specialized Tarmac. Thanks!

Mike


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

Salsa Vaya or Surly Cross Check. Both have a lot of versatility and durability.


----------



## tracerprix (Mar 19, 2011)

I have always wanted a surly. I think they are so cool and versatile. What are the differences in the different bike models? Great suggestion!



Edit: after reading their site I understand more. Thanks.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

I started to commute by bike in may and since have done 4500 or so miles, just commuting! The bike I use to do it with primarily is just an old Ross Professional thats a 27inch wheel, hiten steel (stinking heavy bottom of the barrel) that I put 700c's on. Now I've been using a Peugeot U09 that I picked up for free on the side of the road, as the Ross Frame has a crack. The 27inch wheeled frames allowed me to use 35c studded snow tires with fenders, so look around you may find a cheep bike locally that needs some work and put less into it then you would pay for a Cross Check alone!

Though a Cross Check is VERY high on my list of things I want


----------



## surly boy (Sep 8, 2011)

+1 on the Surly Cross Check. I have one I use for commuting and for touring. It is a great do everything bike.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

What's wrong with commuting on your road bike?


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I commute on a Soma Smoothie. It works well. I have a rear-rack, and 32mm tires. I would assume that a Surly LHT would work as well.


----------



## tracerprix (Mar 19, 2011)

nate said:


> What's wrong with commuting on your road bike?


I have a brand new 2012 Felt F1 frame with full campy super record and campy wheels. I am not going mount a rear rack on this bike. Also I am not going to leave this bike at work, where I cannot physically see it all day. I'm a local truck driver and not at the terminal all day. I do not trust the guys who work on the dock!!!!! $12,000 bike chained up or a $1500 bike chained up. I feel more comfortable chaining up a $1500 bike that I can't see all day.

Also I'd like to take the Surly off road for some minor dirt paths. 

That's why, makes sense? Haha.

Mike


----------



## tracerprix (Mar 19, 2011)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> I commute on a Soma Smoothie. It works well. I have a rear-rack, and 32mm tires. I would assume that a Surly LHT would work as well.


Yes I agree it would, other than not being able to take it on some dirt paths maybe.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

This may seem like a silly question but any reason you can't put drop bars on the bike you have? Or in some other way dink around with the geometry? Drop bars might look kind of silly on the Centrum, but why get a whole new bike if you don't need one? (besides the obvious answer of we always want one more bike)


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, when someone is looking for a "commuter bike with drop bars" a cyclocross bike is naturally the first thing that comes to mind. Specialized TriCross series is an example of CX bike with noticeable commuting bias (rack mounts, etc.) As rumor has it, Specialized moved the TriCross from "Cyclocross" to some new "Freeroad" category specifically because of the popularity of this bike as commuter bike.


----------



## tracerprix (Mar 19, 2011)

I think I made my decision on getting the tricross. I like some of the features of the older models than this years model but I can't seem to find too many for sale used in a 52cm.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*I commute*

on a Giant Defy 1 most of the time. Very comfy and with 25cs its just a great cruiser.


----------



## tracerprix (Mar 19, 2011)

My LBS has a Felt F1x frame I can have cheap, but I think it is too big for me being a 55cm. I will build it up with some cheap parts to ride it a little before I buy it and build it to how I want it to see if it is too big. I hope to do it tomorrow or this weekend.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

My Salsa Vaya in (dry-weather) commuter mode:


----------



## tracerprix (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice looking commuter!


----------



## Turbo_5 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm looking into commuting with a Cannondale Touring bike. Oddly enough, there are 4 of these at our local bike shop from the '90's in our local shop currently. Would ayone here pay $700 - $1400 for something lie this? Thier prices seem a bit high, but the sizes are right, in great shape. I'm also aware of the Surely Long Haul Trucker as well...nice ride!


----------



## RickB. (May 4, 2009)

PAKE or SOMA


----------



## surly boy (Sep 8, 2011)

Gravelbike, what kind of bag is that on your bike. I have a Surly cross check for commuting, touring and general riding and would love a bag like that.


----------



## Dr.J.Watson (Apr 1, 2012)

I have always found commuters with drop bars to be my own personal choice for commuting distances of 8+ miles in mixed terrain. I currently favor touring bikes. They are quite versatile.


----------



## murielalex (Feb 6, 2012)

I see quite a few commuters on road bikes, though most people I see commuting have flat bar bikes or cruisers. I think it depends on the distance and on the bike you can afford. I just got a saddlebag for mine and am doing my first commute tomorrow.


----------



## predictive (Aug 8, 2009)

surly boy said:


> Gravelbike, what kind of bag is that on your bike. I have a Surly cross check for commuting, touring and general riding and would love a bag like that.


 Looks like a Carradice Nelson Longflap. I rode with one on a Bagman support (definitely the way to go) on my Long Haul Trucker before I sold it. Here's a pic:











It was a great bag, if expensive, and it expands to hold a truly ridiculous amount of stuff. When I switched from an LHT to a Cross Check I also switched to a messenger bag, so I got rid of the Nelson.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

tracerprix said:


> I have a brand new 2012 Felt F1 frame with full campy super record and campy wheels. I am not going mount a rear rack on this bike. Also I am not going to leave this bike at work, where I cannot physically see it all day. I'm a local truck driver and not at the terminal all day. I do not trust the guys who work on the dock!!!!! $12,000 bike chained up or a $1500 bike chained up. I feel more comfortable chaining up a $1500 bike that I can't see all day.
> 
> Also I'd like to take the Surly off road for some minor dirt paths.
> 
> ...


Specialized Secteur can take racks and tires up to 28m.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

tracerprix said:


> Yes I agree it would, other than not being able to take it on some dirt paths maybe.


Why not? I do.


----------

